# Most recent build!



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got through wrapping this one,it is a CUI 7'blank MH. Let me know what you guys think. All i'm waiting on now is the UGA logo to finish it off.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Really nice job.

Reckon you can get Urban Myer and Tim Tebow to autograph it ?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can almost guarantee they would sign it after the whooping they gave them dogs!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks Great!!!!


----------

